# The KKF Cookbook Thread



## heldentenor

Alright, guys and gals--

It looks like we have enough interest to make this work. I've taken a look at Blurb as a way to produce this, and I think we can make it work. Here's a rough outline of what I envision happening.

1) We will make a book as a forum. This will not be my project; I'll just assemble it with as little editorial control as possible to make it work (e.g. if I have to cut text to make it fit on the page, I will, but I won't be deciding based on whether I like how you write). Your recipe is your own. 

2) We can publish it through Blurb and put it up for sale there. This has lots of benefits. First, no one has to front the $2000 it would cost to publish an initial run of 50 and then take on the headache of distributing them. Depending on what direction we take this (see my suggestions below), the book will likely cost between $40 and $50 per copy. We might be able to get it done for slightly less. We would price these at cost with no markup. 

After the initial run of 50, the book would become available to the public and late-coming forum members at a slight markup. The proceeds from that markup would be donated back to KKF, since it's the entity that brought us all together. 

3) I envision this book as 50 recipes written by 50 different authors. Each author gets 2 pages: one for the recipe with photos of the dish, one for knife pics and a blurb on why/how you used the knife you did. This means that we have to work with some limitations. We can't use 6 page recipes no matter how great the dish is, and each recipe has to feature one knife. You can use as many knives as you like, but you can only write about one of them. We'll then leave 10 to 15 pages for "extras": introduction text, perhaps a feature or two by either one of the vendors or one of the pro cooks, etc. That's a total of 115-120 pages of printed text and photos. 

4) I think most of us would like to see a decent distribution of both knives and types of courses in this project. 50 recipes for coq au vin featuring 50 different gyutos probably doesn't make a lot of sense. With that in mind, I would suggest that as far as possible we try to include different recipes and different knives, and I am willing to serve as a kind of clearing house for this. That means that if you want to submit a steak au poivre with a Hiromoto gyuto and someone else has already claimed both the dish and the knife, I'll suggest that you pick a different submission featuring a different blade. 

On knives, my initial allocation suggestion would be as follows: 15 featuring a gyuto, 14 featuring a slicer or petty, 14 featuring a single bevel of some sort, and 7 featuring cleavers. This is absolutely negotiable. 

5) In terms of who gets in, I honestly don't know how I want to do this yet. I'd like to give priority to people who have been around for awhile and made good contributions, rather than to the "best" recipes. Unless we're absolutely overwhelmed with submissions, though, I don't want to impose a post count. I'll set up a gmail account (probably [email protected] or something like that) for submissions. Once I know what we've got, I'll let those who submit recipes know the specs for both their text and their photos. If you commit to doing one of these, please make sure you are set up to carry it out. Cell phone pics won't cut it!


Okay, that's my initial suggestion. I highly encourage feedback, so anyone who wants to change anything should pipe up in the next week or so.


----------



## heldentenor

Also, mods, can I make this a sticky for a couple of weeks?


----------



## EdipisReks

i would love to post my boeuf bourguignon recipe, which is all gyuto, and my ceviche recipe, which i use a yanagi and gyuto or all suji for.


----------



## DwarvenChef

I'd like to get in on this as well. How and when do we want to start filtering in all the recipes and knives?


----------



## heldentenor

Once we've got consensus on the formatting aspects, I think we just take suggestions. I'd like to make it first-come first served, but everyone should have a backup recipe/knife or two in case someone submits something very similar ahead of them.


----------



## RobinW

Wouldn't it make sense to make more than 50 initially (or do a preorder?)? I imagin all contributes would want a copy and then some random members (like me...) want one as well.

Thanks


----------



## Eamon Burke

RobinW said:


> Wouldn't it make sense to make more than 50 initially (or do a preorder?)? I imagin all contributes would want a copy and then some random members (like me...) want one as well.
> 
> Thanks



That is true. If we have 50 contributors, and we are all willing to buy one at $50, that's $2500 right there.


----------



## WildBoar

Maybe someone with Lightroom or Photoshop skills can volunteer to tweak the photos so they all look the best that they can? That would be a big benefit, as people dropping $50 on a cookbook are going to hope it is close to coffeetable quality.

This is a cool project!


----------



## heldentenor

The great thing about Blurb is that once we make it and put it up for sale, we can make as many as we want. I'd be happy to price as many as we want at cost, but once we sell a certain number to contributors/forum members I'd like to mark it up a little bit and donate the proceeds back to KKF. 50 was an arbitrary number.


----------



## Justin0505

This is an awesome idea! 
Do you have an idea for a page and font size? Restrictions or guidelines for layout and number of images? It would be helpful to create template or couple sample pages just to give people an idea of what theyre working with. How does the layout for the book work? Is it a certain file type or does it all just go through an online tool? 

Maybe google documents would be a better alternative to email? That way everyone could see and share before the final draft.

Oh yeah, Also: I have adobe LR and would be willing to help out with some of the photo editing and photography.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Sounds good. When can we start calling dibs on recipes??


----------



## Namaxy

Heldon - 

You asked if I would contribute after one of my sashimi posts in 'what's cooking', so with your blessing I'd like to do a fish/sashimi dish for the book. Also, as I'm sure there will be a lot of requests to depict Gyutos, I'm happy to portray either a yanagiba or suji.


----------



## DwarvenChef

I'd like to do something with my CCK1103 cleaver, wish I had a custom but thats not in my cards yet


----------



## heldentenor

Okay guys,

I made a gmail account for recipe requests and final materials to go to. It's [email protected]. Since we seem largely agreed on format, I'd say we're ready to start divvying up the content. I'll post a list in the morning of who has already indicated interest in a knife and recipe, but as of now people can start lodging requests. Once again, we're going to try to do this as first come/first served as possible.

Looking forward to this!


----------



## EdipisReks

i'll try to get recipes there as soon as possible!


----------



## heldentenor

Here's what I've got as of this afternoon. Let me know if you volunteered and I missed you!

Committed to a knife and a recipe:

1) heldentenor--deconstructed Nicoise salad--Tsourkan 225 suji
2) Eamon Burke--ultimate hamburger--Shigefusa gyuto
3) EdipisReks--boeuf bourguignon--gyuto (which one?)

Committed to a knife and possibly to a recipe:
3) DwarvenChef--don't know yet--CCK 1103 cleaver
4) Nick--seabass or scallop--vintage Sabatier
5) Namaxy--don't know yet--yanagiba

People who volunteered but haven't chosen a knife or recipe yet:
6) Chinacats
7) Sw2geeks
8) Candlejack
9) Amon-Rukh	
10) Jm2hill
11) TheEdge
12) VoodooMajik
13) Keith Neal
14) Burl Source
15) Turbochef422

Keep the submissions coming!


----------



## WildBoar

email sent.


----------



## Keith Neal

Ditto.


----------



## Justin0505

+1 ditto. 

I'll also volunteer to help out with photo editing or photography if the
re's someone with a great recipe, but poor photo skills.


----------



## heldentenor

Awesome, Justin. I can use all the help with photo editing and formatting that I can get!





Justin0505 said:


> +1 ditto.
> 
> I'll also volunteer to help out with photo editing or photography if the
> re's someone with a great recipe, but poor photo skills.


----------



## seth0726

Email Sent Yesterday, looking forward to getting started.


----------



## heldentenor

Okay everybody, I think I've responded to everyone who sent an email to the kkfcookbook address by now. So far we've got a really good start (I'll post a breakdown in just a little bit), but we still could use more contributors, ESPECIALLY among single beveled knife users. Keep the ideas coming!


----------



## stereo.pete

I have been very busy as of late so I haven't had much time to post but I would like to sign up. I will be using a Yoshikane Gyuto with a custom marko Handle to make pork tacos.


----------



## agp

I'm a little late to the party, but is it still possible to get in?


----------



## heldentenor

Stereo.pete and agp, you're in. Email me the specs on your recipes and knives at [email protected].


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Helden, i posted a few suggestions but it sounds like you already have chosen the list. let me know if you are looking for more content, curious how many here have a vacuum tumbler or know how to use it.


----------



## heldentenor

Mucho Bocho,

We can still take a few more and no one has suggested much molecular gastronomy yet. I'll PM you in a bit.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Cool I'm in. We should meet over a beer some night. I live around Brier Creek. There are a lot of knife nuts in NC. REPRESENT!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I could showcase a Nakiri its an AS Moritaka, works fine, better ground than my others. I could do a Ballentine chicken. Only I stuff mine with chourico portuguese paprika smoked spicy sausage, various hard shredded cheese gruyere, and such, with just enough old bread cubes to absorb the juices while cooking. It gets tied, bagged and placed in a circulating water bath at 143 degrees for 12hrs. Cooled, unpackaged and dry roasted for about 30 minutes in my convection oven. This one was the classic style spinach and gruyere


----------



## heldentenor

Hey folks,

Sorry I've been away from this project for about a month. Moving halfway across the country and beginning a new job have consumed more of my time and energy than I thought, and I didn't get home internet until today (currently writing this from work!). 

Here's where we stand on the cookbook:

Have recipes and pics from:
Mucho Bocho
Keith Neal
heldentenor

Have firm recipes from:
Amon-Rukh
David DeG (forget what your KKF name is)
Seth0726
BurkeCutlery
Namaxy

Have tentative/possible recipes from:
AGP
Wildboar
Turbochef422
DwarvenChef
EdipisReks

Have heard ideas from but no firm commitment:
Chinacats
Sw2geeks
Candlejack
Jm2hill
TheEdge
VoodooMajik
Burl Source

*Since real names and KKF names don't always match up, let me know if I've heard from you but you don't see your name on the list.*

We still need several more submissions to make this project work, and particularly welcome anyone who wants to do a recipes that features single-beveled knives. I'd also like to see all of the registered makers covered if possible; so far I know I have an HHH, a Tsourkan, and a Devin Thomas. 

Please submit ideas, recipes, and pictures to [email protected].

Thanks! I look forward to getting back to work on this.


----------



## DwarvenChef

I was just thinking of this last night LOL good to see some posts. Still playing with recipes and it's getting close


----------



## seth0726

What is the time line for pics and finished recipe? I get back in the kitchen on oct 3rd and cant wait to get started


----------



## Justin0505

heldentenor said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Sorry I've been away from this project for about a month. Moving halfway across the country and beginning a new job have consumed more of my time and energy than I thought, and I didn't get home internet until today (currently writing this from work!).
> 
> Here's where we stand on the cookbook:
> 
> Have recipes and pics from:
> Mucho Bocho
> Keith Neal
> heldentenor
> 
> Have firm recipes from:
> Amon-Rukh
> David DeG (forget what your KKF name is)
> Seth0726
> BurkeCutlery
> Namaxy
> 
> Have tentative/possible recipes from:
> AGP
> Wildboar
> Turbochef422
> DwarvenChef
> EdipisReks
> 
> Have heard ideas from but no firm commitment:
> Chinacats
> Sw2geeks
> Candlejack
> Jm2hill
> TheEdge
> VoodooMajik
> Burl Source
> 
> *Since real names and KKF names don't always match up, let me know if I've heard from you but you don't see your name on the list.*
> 
> We still need several more submissions to make this project work, and particularly welcome anyone who wants to do a recipes that features single-beveled knives. I'd also like to see all of the registered makers covered if possible; so far I know I have an HHH, a Tsourkan, and a Devin Thomas.
> 
> Please submit ideas, recipes, and pictures to [email protected].
> 
> Thanks! I look forward to getting back to work on this.



You forgot me, I emailed you awhile ago and was on one of the first lists. 
I was originally going to do a fruit and bean salsa with my DT ITK Cleaver, but if DT is already represented in another recipe, I could use either a custom Rader or Martel gyuto.
Also, let me know if you'd like help with any of the pictures (editing color balance and levels).


----------



## heldentenor

Justin--thanks for the reminder--I did indeed forget your recipe, but not your offer to work with the photography! Once the recipes and accompanying photos are all (or mostly) in, I'll send them to you to set contrast, balance, and levels so that we get the best possible presentation.

Seth and all--I'd like to have all recipes and photos by Halloween. That will give me a month to do some production and hopefully we will have finished books available between Thanksgiving and Christmas.


----------



## pumbaa

I will get you a dessert recipe as soon as i get a free moment. i just need to find a recipe that has enough knife work worth mentioning


----------



## WildBoar

Made my dish today and took lots of pics. Think I will replate w/ some leftovers tomorrow night as the final pics today weren't quite what I was hoping for. Used a Fowler cable damascus gyuto.

Will get the recipe written up and sent later this week. Is there a dropbox/ ftp for uploading pics?


----------



## EdipisReks

sorry, i've been stupid busy the last while. i don't know if i'll have time for this, now, unfortunately.


----------



## heldentenor

Wildboar--Thus far it's all been through a gmail account I created. I've been moving images to a hard drive as they arrive, but may need to look in to creating a dropbox depending on size. For now, send recipes and smallish pics to [email protected] and we'll proceed from there.

Edipis--No problem, the recipes are coming in slowly and we're still not up to a full book-length project in terms of submissions. At some point, we'll have to make a cutoff on deadlines, but I'd love to have a dish from you, so if you think you can find the time but need a bit of breathing space let me know.

Once again, we still need recipes, especially those that feature single bevels or anything non-gyuto.


----------



## RobinW

Although i have no recipe to contribute, I\m glad to see this moving forward and i\m excited about seeing the results.
So big thanks to all involved!


----------



## EdipisReks

heldentenor said:


> Edipis--No problem, the recipes are coming in slowly and we're still not up to a full book-length project in terms of submissions. At some point, we'll have to make a cutoff on deadlines, but I'd love to have a dish from you, so if you think you can find the time but need a bit of breathing space let me know.



it's a ways off, i know, but things are going to be slowing down for me come November, as my current projects are going to be wrapping up. there are of course going to be new projects, but there will be some nice breathing room in between. if that's fine, then i'll plan on it.


----------



## pumbaa

Mine will be in sometime in November once school is over.


----------



## seth0726

i sent pics and recipe from my work email, can you confirm that you received them.


----------



## heldentenor

Seth,

Confirmation sent from the gmail account. Thanks!


----------



## EdipisReks

i'm working on my contribution right now (just did the first prep for the dish, and took pics).


----------



## Joshua1970

this is brilliant! I don't have much to offer but will certainly support it anyway I can!


----------



## Dieter01

Update?


----------



## DwarvenChef

Bugger, I totally forgot about this...


----------



## rysara

If this is still in the works, I would love to be a part of this as well.


----------



## heldentenor

Hi everyone,

The short answer is that we've run into two problems. First, I'm still waiting on several submissions from people who promised to provide them--and I acknowledge that I've done a bad job encouraging people to get theirs done. Second, we still need about 20 recipes to have a workable book. That means that interested people should get in touch with me via [email protected]. 

I'll post a more complete update in a couple of days that includes what I've got and a list of suggested needs by knife, technique, and cuisine. I'd really like to see this project through to completion, so let's make it happen!


----------



## pumbaa

Holy crap I totally forgot about doing mine. I will get a dessert together with some pics and everything.


----------



## EdipisReks

Crap, I'll finish mine.


----------



## Notaskinnychef

is this still going? or has it kinda fallen off?


----------



## RobinW

I'm still in for one... :doublethumbsup: Book that is, i do not have any recipes


----------



## Notaskinnychef

I've got some family recipes (both Quebecois and some indian ones too) if we are still needing some.


----------



## Lefty

Heldentenor, I'd be up for something. I can't give a definite timeline, but I'd be up for whatever. Maybe something quick and simple, and summery, like New York Strips, with a cinnamon and spice rub, and finished with chili and brown sugar butter. As a side, I dunno...mushroom skewers and a simple summer caramelized baked sweet potato with garlic and paprika. 

Knife... Ummm. What's needed? I'd likely just use a petty for this one.


----------



## heldentenor

Hi everyone,

Yes, I still hope that we can complete this project. Our semester just ended, so I will publish an updated list of what we have, what we need, and who has offered to contribute very shortly.


----------



## wellminded1

Can I still get involved with this???


----------



## chefcomesback

Can I still get involved with this???
+1


----------



## CanadianMan

I would be in to throw in a couple recipes, and get a book when it's completed


----------



## mkmk

I could contribute something, and can help process photos.


----------



## Jmadams13

I could do a few bread formulas. Something simple even non bread bakers could do.


----------



## heldentenor

*UPDATE 6/2013*

Alright folks, now that I've found some time to get back to this, here's where we stand.

The following people have submitted completed recipes, pics, et al; they are DONE, so to speak:

Keith N.
Craig W. 
Seth S. 
David DiQ. 
David DeG.
David W. 
(we need some non-Davids!)

I've heard from Justin0505, EdipisReks, Eamon Burke, JmAdams, pumbaa, DwarvenChef, Notaskinnychef, Lefty, wellminded1, Amon-Rukh, CanadianMan, Namaxy, The Edge, BurlSource, Jm2hill, Sw2geeks, and Chinacats. Many of these people have already proposed recipes and knives--you know who you are and will most likely have traded emails with me through [email protected]--while others have proposed categories of contribution (bread, pastry, etc.). 

Here's what we need:

1) If you have signed up for a recipe or knife and have not completed it, please do so ASAP! It's hard to move forward and fill in gaps without having a firm handle on what's already been covered. As a reminder, a complete submission includes a recipe, pics of the dish in progress and finished (ideally featuring knife work!), and most importantly, a bit of text and an illustration of why you used the knife that you did on the recipe.

2) The following categories of knife need more representation: single bevels of all types, petties, cimeters/other butchering knives, at least one more bread knife (ideally Güde or custom), and Japanese gyutos. I'd also like to include a Martell custom, a Burke, and a Rodrigue if we could--shouldn't be too hard! We've already got an HHH, a Marko, and a DT, but multiples of these makers are okay. If you have one of these knives, consider submitting a recipe!

3) The following categories of food need more representation: sushi/sashimi, pastry, grilled/summer foods, bread, soups, salads, and vegetarian. Asian cuisines are also welcome. If you can pair something from this category with a knife from category 2, let me know!

Thanks, all. Please reply directly to this thread AND to [email protected]. I'm going to work with Justin0505 to set up a dropbox account for pics, so if you have completed a recipe but haven't submitted pics yet, hold off for a couple of days.

Best regards,
David


----------



## turbochef422

I'm doing it this week.


----------



## Jmadams13

Ill work on my bread controbution this evening, and dig around to find pics.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

David, We're you going to use the Ballentine recipe I sent you?

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...-KKF-Cookbook-Thread/page3?highlight=cookbook





heldentenor said:


> *UPDATE 6/2013*
> 
> Alright folks, now that I've found some time to get back to this, here's where we stand.
> 
> The following people have submitted completed recipes, pics, et al; they are DONE, so to speak:
> 
> Keith N.
> Craig W.
> Seth S.
> David DiQ.
> David DeG.
> David W.
> (we need some non-Davids!)
> 
> I've heard from Justin0505, EdipisReks, Eamon Burke, JmAdams, pumbaa, DwarvenChef, Notaskinnychef, Lefty, wellminded1, Amon-Rukh, CanadianMan, Namaxy, The Edge, BurlSource, Jm2hill, Sw2geeks, and Chinacats. Many of these people have already proposed recipes and knives--you know who you are and will most likely have traded emails with me through [email protected]--while others have proposed categories of contribution (bread, pastry, etc.).
> 
> Here's what we need:
> 
> 1) If you have signed up for a recipe or knife and have not completed it, please do so ASAP! It's hard to move forward and fill in gaps without having a firm handle on what's already been covered. As a reminder, a complete submission includes a recipe, pics of the dish in progress and finished (ideally featuring knife work!), and most importantly, a bit of text and an illustration of why you used the knife that you did on the recipe.
> 
> 2) The following categories of knife need more representation: single bevels of all types, petties, cimeters/other butchering knives, at least one more bread knife (ideally Güde or custom), and Japanese gyutos. I'd also like to include a Martell custom, a Burke, and a Rodrigue if we could--shouldn't be too hard! We've already got an HHH, a Marko, and a DT, but multiples of these makers are okay. If you have one of these knives, consider submitting a recipe!
> 
> 3) The following categories of food need more representation: sushi/sashimi, pastry, grilled/summer foods, bread, soups, salads, and vegetarian. Asian cuisines are also welcome. If you can pair something from this category with a knife from category 2, let me know!
> 
> Thanks, all. Please reply directly to this thread AND to [email protected]. I'm going to work with Justin0505 to set up a dropbox account for pics, so if you have completed a recipe but haven't submitted pics yet, hold off for a couple of days.
> 
> Best regards,
> David


----------



## heldentenor

Mucho Bocho said:


> David, We're you going to use the Ballentine recipe I sent you?
> 
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...-KKF-Cookbook-Thread/page3?highlight=cookbook



Yes sir--thanks for the reminder!


----------



## quantumcloud509

Im not participating in this project...yet...but, hows it going?


----------



## jvanis

Also was curious on the status. May be able to help contribute if there is need still.


----------



## quantumcloud509

I would be 100% down to participate still. I can has many knives to choose from!


----------



## Bigbadwolfen

I see this thread has been dead for quiet some time, any progress? If it's still on the roll I could try to help, could try to do something featuring my new itinomonn meat cleaver w/ cedar handle from maxsim. Would be cool if someone with some katsuramuki skills would feature an usuba!


----------



## Matus

Just saw this thread for the first time. While I would not feel good enough cook to contribute, I would love to get the book once it gets out. I hope you guys can put this together - I imagine it must be quite some work to put all the stuff together and actually make a book out of it (was part of photo-book once and it was lot of work for those putting it all together, test printing, and so on).


----------

